# Stargate: Universe 12/4/09 "Justice"



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Heh. No, Rush, we ARE done.

I'm amazed they got rid of him, if they really did (unless he teams up with the Troublesome Aliens who will be bothering the Destiny from time to time?). He was a great villain (and I've thought he was a villain from the beginning).

The trial stuff was kind of stupid in the way that Universe often is..."Hey, let's have a trial!" "OK, how should we handle it?" "I don't care, let's just have a trial!" There are a lot of very interesting things this show tries to do, but so much of it is just half-baked in the execution.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

2 obnoxious characters down. 2 to go.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

My guess is that Rush isn't gone for good, he will get that ship working and he will become their arch nemesis.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The planet Rush was left on has a working stargate. And Rush knows stargates better than anyone left on the ship. I wouldn't be surprised if he dialed to a planet ahead of the ship, then dialed into the ship when it came into range.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

in any event, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> in any event, I didn't see that coming.


I'm sure that was the writers intent.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Thom said:


> The planet Rush was left on has a working stargate. And Rush knows stargates better than anyone left on the ship. I wouldn't be surprised if he dialed to a planet ahead of the ship, then dialed into the ship when it came into range.


Yeah but you need to know a gate address to dial to. You can't dial 0 for operator. Rush will need to find a symbol map on that ship or on that planet somewhere.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I'm sure that was the writers intent.


just pointing it out - there seem to be a few poster who seem to think the plot can be a little predictable at times


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, that was a satisfying mid-season finale. 

Still kind of in shock at the Col leaving Rush behind. I thought for sure he'd just carry him back after having put him in his place with the beat-down. Of course we haven't seen the last of him, though. It can't be a coincidence that we leave him behind on the only planet so far with evidence of alien life.

I liked the symmetry of Young gracefully stepping aside in order to avoid the rest of the crew losing confidence in his honesty, but then essentially losing it anyway now that at least few people have suspicions about what really happened to Rush.

Wonder what's going to happen with the guy who sat in the chair. Certainly a 1.0 version... O'Neil never had screws jammed into the side of his head.

At first when I saw the ship, I thought it looked similar to one of Destiny's escape pods, but they said it wasn't Ancient design. At least, though, the question has finally been answered of if they're alone out there or not.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow. Didn't see that coming.

I'm pretty sure Rush will get the alien spaceship working and make Col. Young's life miserable.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Wow. Didn't see that coming.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Rush will get the alien spaceship working and make Col. Young's life miserable.


Or he might get picked up by the aliens whom we've seen following Destiny...

I can't remember exactly what their ship looked like (the one that detached from Destiny back in the beginning)...was the design similar to the dead ship on the desert planet?

One thing that slipped past me (and Young as well)...I thought it was curious that Rush referred to their "mission." I don't recall that there is any official mission; they just got dumped accidentally into this situation, and they're just trying to get home. And Rush doesn't strike me as the type who would call a goal his "mission." I've always thought that Rush caused the whole mess in the first place; perhaps he's literally on a mission for somebody, and this was a slip of the tongue? Or perhaps I'm giving the writers too much credit for subtlety? It also strikes me as being a little odd that we've never seen Rush return to Earth with the stones.

Yeah, we ain't really done with Rush yet. But still, abandoning him was a seriously cool moment. When he was lying unconscious on the ground, I was thinking "Too bad they can't just abandon him; he's too good a villain to dump like that." And when Young came through the Stargate, I assumed Rush would (after the appropriate delay for drama's sake) follow. When the Stargate died, I was very surprised.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

It was a bit odd that Young was unwilling to lie about the gun being in his quarters, but then happily lied about leaving Rush on the planet.

And why keep the fact the Rush tried to frame him from everybody else? If they had shown the entire video to everybody it would effectively turn them all to Young's side, he could have brought him back after beating him up, and they would still have the advantage of Rush's knowledge working on the ship problems.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The trial stuff was kind of stupid in the way that Universe often is..."Hey, let's have a trial!" "OK, how should we handle it?" "I don't care, let's just have a trial!" There are a lot of very interesting things this show tries to do, but so much of it is just half-baked in the execution.


I don't think it was supposed to be a trial. It was just a hearing, and they decided there wasn't enough verifiable evidence.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> And why keep the fact the Rush tried to frame him from everybody else? If they had shown the entire video to everybody it would effectively turn them all to Young's side, he could have brought him back after beating him up, and they would still have the advantage of Rush's knowledge working on the ship problems.


I think if Rush had said "Yes" to Young's question of "Are we done now?", that's what would have happened. But Rush's "ends justify the means" speech, which ironically, and I'm sure intentionally, was also a justification for Young's actions, made Young decide that Rush was more dangerous to the crew than helpful. If there was ever an ends Rush wanted that required a more drastic means, Rush would have taken it, regardless of whom it put in danger (other than perhaps himself).

Rush's open and honest response to Young's question of "Are we done now?" made it clear that he didn't think Young had the will to do anything against him, and thus there was no way to keep him in line. To Rush's surprise, Young made the "hard, life and death decision" to leave him behind.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

meh...I saw that coming a mile away...









just kidding, Jebberwocky!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish HR lady would have been at fault and they left her on the planet.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

The show will never survive without Dr. Smith


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The show will never survive without Dr. Smith


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The show will never survive without Dr. Smith


Danger, Danger!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shouldn't that be "Danger, Eli Wallace!"

I doubt we're losing Dr. Smith.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Eli knows that Rush framed Young, right? Rush then gets left behind. I wonder what effect that'll have on Eli.

Sgt. Greer might be my favorite character on this show.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Sgt. Greer might be my favorite character on this show.


He's obviously got some mental issues, but at times he almost has this zen-like quality to him. I didn't like him at first, but yeah, he's growing on me.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Sgt. Greer might be my favorite character on this show.


"Now that is one _sweet_ potatoe."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DVC California said:


> "Now that is one _sweet_ potatoe."


When Greer was telling the cook to "mash 'em, boil 'em", I was expecting him to follow that up with "stick 'em in a stew."


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

moot said:


> He's obviously got some mental issues, but at times he almost has this zen-like quality to him. I didn't like him at first, but yeah, he's growing on me.


Agreed. His character and the actor portraying him are both getting better with each episode. Playing a crazy soldier isn't tough, but playing one that's barely in control (but *is* in control) is, and I'm impressed with how he's walking that line.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

so everyone believes that Rush is going to be the evil villain of the series? I really didn't think that would be the case. I would have assumed that some other alien entity would be the villain. 

I always assumed Rush to be a little rough to deal with, but at heart he would do the right thing...but that could be me 10+ years of SG watching


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rush's pragmatism can be off-putting, and he's certainly ascerbic, but I don't think he's going to be the main antagonist of the show. I do think he'll wind up back on board -- no way have we seen the last of him yet.

So is anybody thinking that Destiny brought them to this planet because of the ship's presence there?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

DVC California said:


> "Now that is one _sweet_ *potatoe*."


Dan Quayle is that you?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

We don't need Rush anymore; after all, they're building a new "Rodney" with the old chair V1.0.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't see how they'd be able to make it without Rush. 

Eli's ability to read Ancient is very limited, and I wonder how many of them would do any better. Plus there's Rush's mind in itself. Is there anyone else who can do as much with the ship as he can? He TOLD the ship they were in trouble and needed stuff, and it RESPONDED.

I just don't know how they'll handle his return or his agreeing to step back into his previous role.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

danterner said:


> So is anybody thinking that Destiny brought them to this planet because of the ship's presence there?


That was sort of my whole problem with the episode. Up until now every jump has been for a specific need for the ship and its crew. Now maybe I just read it on one of the boards, but I thought the idea was the ship was purposefully stopping because it knew it could get the necessary items from the planet. This one served as a plot point but they didn't get anything so either there was something else on the planet they needed or the stargates are opening only if it meets a certain criteria. Though I guess it could be to investigate the ship but to me that would be a stretch since there is nothing to tell them to go look here or why the gate opened.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

busyba said:


> When Greer was telling the cook to "mash 'em, boil 'em", I was expecting him to follow that up with "stick 'em in a stew."


That would have been more Eli than anyone else, I think.

BTW, with the departure from the ship of Rush, isn't Eli the Head Geek in Charge now? The Col Carter, Rodney McCay of the ship.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gastrof said:


> I don't see how they'd be able to make it without Rush.
> 
> Eli's ability to read Ancient is very limited, and I wonder how many of them would do any better. Plus there's Rush's mind in itself. Is there anyone else who can do as much with the ship as he can? He TOLD the ship they were in trouble and needed stuff, and it RESPONDED.
> 
> I just don't know how they'll handle his return or his agreeing to step back into his previous role.


Did he tell the ship what they needed, or did the ship figure it out for itself? I think it's the latter.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gastrof said:


> I don't see how they'd be able to make it without Rush.
> 
> Eli's ability to read Ancient is very limited, and I wonder how many of them would do any better. Plus there's Rush's mind in itself. Is there anyone else who can do as much with the ship as he can? He TOLD the ship they were in trouble and needed stuff, and it RESPONDED.
> 
> I just don't know how they'll handle his return or his agreeing to step back into his previous role.


They don't need anyone onboard who can read Ancient. They simply import an expert via the communication stones as needed.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

busyba said:


> Did he tell the ship what they needed, or did the ship figure it out for itself? I think it's the latter.


He _did_ tell the ship what they needed and on this episode the fact that they were testing those "potatoes" suggests that they needed food and he probably told the ship that.

Rush is probably going to be back because otherwise why show him at the end of the episode? He'll probably get that ship going and use it to catch up with the Destiny.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think Destiny just stops at the next available Stargate no matter what the current passengers need.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moot said:


> ...liked the symmetry of Young gracefully stepping aside in order to avoid the rest of the crew losing confidence in his honesty, but then essentially losing it anyway now that at least few people have suspicions about what really happened to Rush....


Nope....crew hated Rush, too, and, even if they think Young did something to him, I don't see them losing any confidence in him.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

danterner said:


> So is anybody thinking that Destiny brought them to this planet because of the ship's presence there?


It's an awfully big coincidence that the stargate on the planet just happened to be within 1 hours walking distance of the ship. Either it's stopping at every stargate it passes, or there was something else on the planet they could have used.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> It's an awfully big coincidence that the stargate on the planet just happened to be within 1 hours walking distance of the ship. Either it's stopping at every stargate it passes, or there was something else on the planet they could have used.


The distance from the gate may have been a coincidence, but that doesn't mean that the ship wasn't the purpose of the stop. The Ancients probably would have brought some better form of planet-side transportation with them, so there's no reason for the ship to limit itself to thing within walking distance. We saw that on the very first planet, where resource was at the very edge of the walkable range.

Meanwhile, the whole purpose of the ship's journey is exploration; and (as all good trekkies know  ) that includes discovering new civilizations. It's perfectly reasonable that the ship would stop for something as interesting as an alien spaceship, knowing that its passengers would probably want a look at it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

if the ship is now making stops to help the people on board, then why the time limit?

if it stops so they can explore the ship, why only give them a small amount of time to do it? it makes no sense...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Nope....crew hated Rush, too, and, even if they think Young did something to him, I don't see them losing any confidence in him.


The reason everyone tolerated Rush is because they need him as he is the most knowledgeable about the workings of the ship. Ely is a math genius, but that doesn't make him an expert on Ancient technology. Young let his anger get the better of him and he may have well doomed everyone.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Anubys said:


> if the ship is now making stops to help the people on board, then why the time limit?
> 
> if it stops so they can explore the ship, why only give them a small amount of time to do it? it makes no sense...


That is a good point. Why is the ship in such a rush all the time? Unless it's been stopping at planets the entire time it's been out there.

Of course if the time limit wouldn't be an issue if they ever got control of the computer. With Rush gone and chair guy comatose, that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Young let his anger get the better of him and he may have well doomed everyone.


Not entirely his anger...Rush has on several occasions endangered some or all of their lives, and really they're lucky to have survived having him around this long. And when Rush flat-out admitted that he would continue to do what he wanted regardless of anybody else ("We'll never be done"), Young made an angry but entirely reasonable decision that they'd be better off without Rush.

Whether his decision was the MOST reasonable is another question altogether, but Rush is demonstrably a menace to everybody on board (for him, risking everybody's lives for the possibility of gaining knowledge is a no-brainer), and it's hard to say whether the benefits of having him around outweigh the danger he presents.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rush was right about Young, though...

even when Young wanted to kill Rush, he took the cowardly way by leaving him for dead instead of making the tough call and shooting him...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whether his decision was the MOST reasonable is another question altogether, but Rush is demonstrably a menace to everybody on board (for him, risking everybody's lives for the possibility of gaining knowledge is a no-brainer), and it's hard to say whether the benefits of having him around outweigh the danger he presents.


Rush isn't good, but he isn't evil. He basically believes himself above morality. Rush really doesn't want much, he just wants to be able to do his work without having limitations placed on him. Just because Rush isn't above framing Young for murder, I don't believe Rush would do something to intentionally endanger the ship or the crew.

Young had other choices besides leaving Rush on the planet, especially since he had evidence that Rush was the one that framed him. The way Young left it now, the rest of the crew still doesn't know who framed Young which could lead to a lot of suspicions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Rush isn't good, but he isn't evil. He basically believes himself above morality. Rush really doesn't want much, he just wants to be able to do his work without having limitations placed on him. Just because Rush isn't above framing Young for murder, I don't believe Rush would do something to intentionally endanger the ship or the crew.


Not intentionally, but he has shown repeatedly that he is willing to risk the lives of individuals or the entire crew in his pursuit of Ancient knowledge.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I think we were supposed to gain some insight into his character in the scene during the pilot episode when he was alone in his quarters and looking at a picture of someone and crying. 

I guess, the picture was of his wife and she had died, and that was a massive blow to Rush, to the point that "the work" is really Rush's only reason for living anymore.

Being conscious of that is probably supposed to make us understand his actions and attitude a little better.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

morac said:


> ...and he may have well doomed everyone.


I seriously doubt that...



Rob Helmerichs said:


> .....Young made an angry but entirely reasonable decision that they'd be better off without Rush.....


This...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I seriously doubt that...


How about seriously inconvenienced.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> ...he took the cowardly way by leaving him for dead instead of making the tough call and shooting him...


Negative on this. I'm sure Young understands what a genius Rush is, and leaving him on that planet (M-class) with a ship full of technology, was FAR from a death sentence for Rush. I'm 99% sure we've not seen the last of Rush...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

morac said:


> How about seriously inconvenienced.


Well, yeah.....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> ...that planet (M-class)...


Isn't that Star_trek_, not Star_gate_?


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

morac said:


> That is a good point. Why is the ship in such a rush all the time? Unless it's been stopping at planets the entire time it's been out there.
> 
> Of course if the time limit wouldn't be an issue if they ever got control of the computer. With Rush gone and chair guy comatose, that doesn't seem likely.


This makes sense, though I'm surprised that something like the "please override the timeout so we can stay here" button isn't something more obvious.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Negative on this. I'm sure Young understands what a genius Rush is, and leaving him on that planet (M-class) with a ship full of technology, was FAR from a death sentence for Rush. I'm 99% sure we've not seen the last of Rush...


I think you're giving Young too much credit. He wanted to get rid of Rush and leaving him on that planet was a convenient way to do it. Besides, they hadn't even gained access to the ship so they didn't know what it contained or what kind of shape it was in.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Negative on this. I'm sure Young understands what a genius Rush is, and leaving him on that planet (M-class) with a ship full of technology, was FAR from a death sentence for Rush. I'm 99% sure we've not seen the last of Rush...


The planet looked very dry so I doubt there's much water or vegetation on it. That would give him a few days before he dies of thirst. Even if he can get into the ship, unless he can power it up and fly it he wouldn't survive.

Still I'm sure he'll be back, we'll just have to see what the writers come up with to explain how he survives.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

morac said:


> The planet looked very dry so I doubt there's much water or vegetation on it. That would give him a few days before he dies of thirst. Even if he can get into the ship, unless he can power it up and fly it he wouldn't survive.
> 
> Still I'm sure he'll be back, we'll just have to see what the writers come up with to explain how he survives.


Well, ship could certainly have some supplies on it, so if he manages to get in, that could explain it all pretty easily. At least it would be enough to give a plausible time frame for getting it running or the gate dialed or whatever.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Isn't that Star_trek_, not Star_gate_?


meh...star trek, stargate....whatever...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The trial stuff was kind of stupid in the way that Universe often is..."Hey, let's have a trial!" "OK, how should we handle it?" "I don't care, let's just have a trial!"


That part reminded me (again) of BSG, just poorly executed.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Well I must say I liked this episode. The basterds managed to put in an episode that made the cut just before I canceled the SP. (I said in a previous post that I give them one more episode and it stinks, I'm out).

I like the character development. I liked the murder mystery, even though it was pretty obvious to me what happened. (Well I thought it was the IOC woman who framed him to get control... but I knew he had been framed).

Heck I liked how Rush said pretty much "I'm doing whatever I want too..." in his typical arrogant and believable way. Then Young taking him out. That was all quite believable to me. If some smug doofus had just framed me for murder and then rubbed it in my face, and then told me he would do it again, I'm pretty sure I would have beaten the guy up as well.

Oh well, so the SP stays for now.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

mchasal said:


> This makes sense, though I'm surprised that something like the "please override the timeout so we can stay here" button isn't something more obvious.


If there was a button, any intruder could just press it, and take over the ship. The ship is on automated control, and will just continue with its program until it gets proof that an ancient is on board, when said ancient enters the access code.

I'm not sure yet if the ship is stopping at all stargated planets, or just the ones that have resources that the "passengers" need. Since they seem to be always short on something, maybe those sets are identical.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

busyba said:


> When Greer was telling the cook to "mash 'em, boil 'em", I was expecting him to follow that up with "stick 'em in a stew."


Same here.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I saw the ending coming a mile away. They have taken Rush too far, though. And I have no doubt he'll be back. No way are they writing him off the show.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Yeah, it really didn't make sense to me that Rush was that belligerent towards Young. Sure they never got along, but Rush is just too absorbed in his own world to sustain that level of hatred for someone. I could see him sneakily trying to eliminate an obstacle to his research goals. But the whole "This will never be done" thing seemed to really come out of left field.

BTW, I predict that the idiot in the chair will wake up with enough Ancient knowledge to replace Rush's expertise (how convenient!). However, since that character is fairly weak (in the writing sense) I'm guessing that he won't actually be able to _do_ things; he'll mostly just spout information that Eli will then have to put to use.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's Rush's own fault he was marooned. Young offered him a truce but Rush refused to accept it. That led to him getting his ass kicked and getting knocked the bleep out. At that point, Young knows he's cut his escape window awfully close. He can carry or drag Rush and possibly be marooned or he could haul ass on his own and barely make it. He chose the latter.

I do think that Young should have told the truth on his return. Rush framed him, showed no remorse, they had a fight, Young won and left him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dcheesi said:


> BTW, I predict that the idiot in the chair will wake up with enough Ancient knowledge to replace Rush's expertise (how convenient!). However, since that character is fairly weak (in the writing sense) I'm guessing that he won't actually be able to _do_ things; he'll mostly just spout information that Eli will then have to put to use.


Maybe in the very short term, but in the slightly less short term I suspect they will find that not having Rush goes as badly for them as having Rush, and when he comes back they'll let him stay, but under very strained conditions.

(Perhaps Rush will go along with Young's rock-slide story in order to blackmail him?)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Perhaps Rush will go along with Young's rock-slide story in order to blackmail him?)


Rush has no proof though. Young does have proof of Rush's treachery.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Rush has no proof though. Young does have proof of Rush's treachery.


But in light of Rush not being all dead and stuff, Young's story that he was all dead and stuff will be fishy, especially considered that when Young came back through the Stargate, he had been beaten up. Rush doesn't have to prove Young tried to effectively kill him; he just has to raise doubt to undermine his authority. They have enough on each other for mutually-assured destruction.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But in light of Rush not being all dead and stuff, Young's story that he was all dead and stuff will be fishy, especially considered that when Young came back through the Stargate, he had been beaten up. Rush doesn't have to prove Young tried to effectively kill him; he just has to raise doubt to undermine his authority. They have enough on each other for mutually-assured destruction.


I thought the story was that they got caught in a rock slide (explains injuries) and that Rush "looked/seemed" dead...plus, he had no time to carry him to the gate...

granted, he doesn't think he will ever see him again...but I feel there is enough wiggle room in the story...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I thought the story was that they got caught in a rock slide (explains injuries) and that Rush "looked/seemed" dead...plus, he had no time to carry him to the gate...
> 
> granted, he doesn't think he will ever see him again...but I feel there is enough wiggle room in the story...


The problem is, in his position (which is already pretty shaky, with the Earth folk trying to undermine him), just the accusation would probably be enough to ruin whatever authority he has left.

Rush doesn't have to prove anything. He just has to say it, and Young is basically over.

And injuries from a rock-slide are different than injuries from a fistfight. If the accusation is out there, people will start looking closer--remember, Young isn't universally loved among the Destiny folk. As in, half of them hate his guts.

I think Rush will be able to force Young into an accommodation that will make both their lives miserable, but functional.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> if the ship is now making stops to help the people on board, then why the time limit?
> 
> if it stops so they can explore the ship, why only give them a small amount of time to do it? it makes no sense...


What if destiny travels at the same speed as the stargate seeding ships? If it never stopped it would eventually catch up to them, so it was programmed to stop for a period of time equal to the time it took to plant the gate as a safety mechanism. If the ship is following the seeders it can't get out ahead of them.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> What if destiny travels at the same speed as the stargate seeding ships? If it never stopped it would eventually catch up to them, so it was programmed to stop for a period of time equal to the time it took to plant the gate as a safety mechanism. If the ship is following the seeders it can't get out ahead of them.


that would not make any sense...the assumption is that this ship was sent out for exploration when it would take the ancients thousands of years to reach these destinations...hundreds of thousands of years later, this trip became easy for the ancients and they went ahead of the ship and seeded this place with gates...

the only logical assumption is that the ancients forgot about this ship in all these years...the only purpose of the gate on the ship at the time of construction was to get TO the ship, not to gate-hop as it's doing now...


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> that would not make any sense...the assumption is that this ship was sent out for exploration when it would take the ancients thousands of years to reach these destinations...hundreds of thousands of years later, this trip became easy for the ancients and they went ahead of the ship and seeded this place with gates...
> 
> the only logical assumption is that the ancients forgot about this ship in all these years...the only purpose of the gate on the ship at the time of construction was to get TO the ship, not to gate-hop as it's doing now...


I think I disagree. We don't know the ancients went out ahead of the ship. We do know that once they ascended distance wouldn't mean anything to them, but then neither would the gates. I think they abandoned the ship or something happened that prevented them from returning to it. Perhaps the same thing that caused the ancients to move the gate from earth?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

this is my theory...let's say that we have a ship right now that can get to Andromeda in 1 million years...we build it, and we send it off...

500,000 years from now, we now have ships that can get to Andromeda in 2 months...would we even remember the ship that is still halfway there? heck no...we would go there in 2 months and build colonies and populate the galaxy with gates (or whatever)...heck, by the time the first ship gets there, we may have left Andromeda (or ascended) and nothing remains (except for gates and other ruins)...

this is what I think is happening to Destiny...it's getting to places that have been populated and abandoned a long time ago by the children of people that reached it long after Destiny was launched by their fathers...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> this is my theory...let's say that we have a ship right now that can get to Andromeda in 1 million years...we build it, and we send it off...
> 
> 500,000 years from now, we now have ships that can get to Andromeda in 2 months...would we even remember the ship that is still halfway there? heck no...we would go there in 2 months and build colonies and populate the galaxy with gates (or whatever)...heck, by the time the first ship gets there, we may have left Andromeda (or ascended) and nothing remains (except for gates and other ruins)...
> 
> this is what I think is happening to Destiny...it's getting to places that have been populated and abandoned a long time ago by the children of people that reached it long after Destiny was launched by their fathers...


I like that theory. And I could see that happening for real!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

They've specifically said there are gate-building ships ahead of Destiny, planting gates. In fact, Destiny is in subspace communication with these ships, which is how it knows where there are gates and resources.

As far as we know, the Ancients have never followed the path Destiny has taken, and haven't visited the worlds it's stopping at.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> this is my theory...let's say that we have a ship right now that can get to Andromeda in 1 million years...we build it, and we send it off...
> 
> 500,000 years from now, we now have ships that can get to Andromeda in 2 months...would we even remember the ship that is still halfway there? heck no...we would go there in 2 months and build colonies and populate the galaxy with gates (or whatever)...heck, by the time the first ship gets there, we may have left Andromeda (or ascended) and nothing remains (except for gates and other ruins)...
> 
> this is what I think is happening to Destiny...it's getting to places that have been populated and abandoned a long time ago by the children of people that reached it long after Destiny was launched by their fathers...


If that were the case we should be seeing gates that look different since they would have been created using new technology.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think they've still got a lot of 'splaining to do as to what exactly is going on in this galaxy, and what exactly the Ancients were up to.

There seems to be a mixture of one part information and three parts speculation.* Which is cool, but...


*Clearly a scientific ratio, since it involves precise numbers and stuff.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

nataylor said:


> They've specifically said there are gate-building ships ahead of Destiny, planting gates. In fact, Destiny is in subspace communication with these ships, which is how it knows where there are gates and resources.
> 
> As far as we know, the Ancients have never followed the path Destiny has taken, and haven't visited the worlds it's stopping at.


Perhaps destiny was supposed to verify each gate and catalog the planet more effectively using the Kino's.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they've still got a lot of 'splaining to do.....


Luuuuuuucccy!!!!!!


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

The most important aspect of this episode were the potatoes... :up:
I mean how many did they harvest? What if they were awesome and tasted like the best thing any human has ever eaten and they only scooped up 50Lbs, never to find any more again? I guess they could try to propagate more on the ship assuming they have the right grow conditions for them. 

Is it not possible to gate back to 'Potato world' from the next stop and get some more? LOL

Seriously, I think Rush will be back flying that alien ship like a badass out of hell.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

> What if they were awesome and tasted like the best thing any human has ever eaten


Didn't you see everyone's reaction when they tasted them? They taste nasty. Sgt. Greer fooled them into thinking that they tasted good


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TiVoJedi said:


> s it not possible to gate back to 'Potato world' from the next stop and get some more? LOL


This is a good point. What does prevent them from gating back to a previous world when the ship stops? For that matter, what prevents the gate from accepting a connection at FTL? Are we to believe that it was a coincidence that the ship was in a down period in the first show, or does the ship stop for that particular gate and no others?

When did we learn that the gate didn't function at FTL? Presumably the ships gate address would change at each stop, but if that were the case the original trip wouldn't have worked. More questions...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

My understanding is they still have no control over the gate. They can't dial out with it manually. Once they travel through it to a planet, they can use that gate to travel other places. It seems like they should be able to go back to Potato World that way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nataylor said:


> My understanding is they still have no control over the gate. They can't dial out with it manually. Once they travel through it to a planet, they can use that gate to travel other places. It seems like they should be able to go back to Potato World that way.


No, they can dial the gate manually. Some addresses, however, are locked out by Destiny (parental controls or something).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> This is a good point. What does prevent them from gating back to a previous world when the ship stops? For that matter, what prevents the gate from accepting a connection at FTL? Are we to believe that it was a coincidence that the ship was in a down period in the first show, or does the ship stop for that particular gate and no others?
> 
> When did we learn that the gate didn't function at FTL? Presumably the ships gate address would change at each stop, but if that were the case the original trip wouldn't have worked. More questions...


they don't stop at a planet and gate to it (the gate then acting as a way around a shuttle)...gates have a huge range, so we assume Destiny stops "close enough" to gate to a world within range...which means that it's better to stop than doing it while FTL is active...

on another note, there is zero reasons for Destiny to stop unless it is to help the humans with supplies...Destiny doesn't do anything other than stop, open the gate to a world FOR THE HUMANS, then leave after some time...


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> there is zero reasons for Destiny to stop unless it is to help the humans with supplies...Destiny doesn't do anything other than stop, open the gate to a world FOR THE HUMANS, then leave after some time...


Unless it doesn't want to over take the gate seeders.

As I recall, during the first stop for an air scrubber, Destiny stopped and they had three choices. They manually dialed the address to get to the world they chose. I don't think destiny dials for them.

Also the fact that Destiny stops at all may mean that the gate on the ship has limited range, if they are stopping near by. Otherwise what would prevent them from going back to the same world over and over again until they found something.

I still think the ship is stopping to allow the "Humans" a chance to catalog the worlds and possibly take on supplies. I have a feeling the whole take on supplies is just a coincidence, or Rush was somehow behind a plot to keep the people off balance and too busy to watch over him.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Stormspace said:


> As I recall, during the first stop for an air scrubber, Destiny stopped and they had three choices. They manually dialed the address to get to the world they chose. I don't think destiny dials for them.


Nope, it automatically dialed the planet for them. There were also 4 other addresses, but the computer locked those out.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

nataylor said:


> Nope, it automatically dialed the planet for them. There were also 4 other addresses, but the computer locked those out.


Thanks, I couldn't remember.

Still could be a plot by Rush. He could have programmed the ship to stop and dial so no one else had control over the ship and thus picking out the planets he wanted to visit without getting into a confrontation. He seems like the type that would rather limit your choices than argue with you.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, they can dial the gate manually. Some addresses, however, are locked out by Destiny (parental controls or something).


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

morac said:


>


Down with Clippy! :down::down::down:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Down with Clippy! :down::down::down:


yeah, you should have at least used the Einstein-looking assistant.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> For that matter, what prevents the gate from accepting a connection at FTL?


According to SG:1 (season 1 finale episode, I think), a gate is unable to dial both out or in while traveling at hyperspeed.


Spoiler



SG1 was aboard Apophis's mothership while it was on it's way to Earth and they were unable to get the gate to dial while the ship was traveling at full speed. I think the SGC attempted to redial the gate at some point but was also denied, although that was attributed to the fact that the gate had by then physically moved, so the address was no longer valid.


Even though Destiny's FTL appears to predate the more modern hyperspeed, it still might be safe to assume the same limitations apply there.

You're right, though, that the wormhole that brought them to the ship is odd. Obviously the gate address system had to make a special exception for the moving-target that was/is Destiny, if the Ancients had ever hoped to be able to get there again. But we also saw at the very beginning (as Destiny "woke up") from the outside shot that there was no FTL wake being created, so the ship must have been stopped. So did it stop because it's phone rang, or was it already stopped? Not sure we'll ever find out.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

moot said:


> So did it stop because it's phone rang, or was it already stopped? Not sure we'll ever find out.


It probably stopped to accept the incoming wormhole. Right after the gate shut down, there was a visual distortion as the ship jumped to FTL. I think it's unlikely the ship was going sublight and then jumped to FTL right after an incoming gate connection was closed.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

moot said:


> According to SG:1 (season 1 finale episode, I think), a gate is unable to dial both out or in while traveling at hyperspeed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I like to think that the power needed to travel from one gate to another isn't dependent on distance as much as it is relative velocities. If there is a 50,000,000 mph difference in speed between the two points there's either going to be a large amount of energy to bleed of on the receiving end or you'll need a lot of energy to match speeds on the transmission end. Niven explained it well in the Ring World book.

The system has to be able to cancel out the inertial difference between the two gates and my theory is that this is accomplished by a component in the gate that matches velocity during transport.

Of course in every Stargate episode where more power was needed they mention distance.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

nataylor said:


> It probably stopped to accept the incoming wormhole. Right after the gate shut down, there was a visual distortion as the ship jumped to FTL. I think it's unlikely the ship was going sublight and then jumped to FTL right after an incoming gate connection was closed.


If it stops to accept an incoming wormhole, why not from a local world as well? Maybe the power needed for such a transport is more to tell the blanking ship to stop so it can receive the travelers.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Stormspace said:


> If it stops to accept an incoming wormhole, why not from a local world as well? Maybe the power needed for such a transport is more to tell the blanking ship to stop so it can receive the travelers.


Well the ship obviously knows to stop for inter-galactic wormholes. It can tell from the caller ID. The local stuff is probably riffraff trying to get on board, so it's best not to stop for it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

nataylor said:


> Well the ship obviously knows to stop for inter-galactic wormholes. It can tell from the caller ID. The local stuff is probably riffraff trying to get on board, so it's best not to stop for it.


True. True. Ever notice how this gate is more squeaky and grindy than gates from other shows?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVoJedi said:


> The most important aspect of this episode were the potatoes... :up:
> I mean how many did they harvest? What if they were awesome and tasted like the best thing any human has ever eaten and they only scooped up 50Lbs, never to find any more again? I guess they could try to propagate more on the ship assuming they have the right grow conditions for them.


One day they'll discover they didn't pick them when they were ripe, and if they had, they really would have tasted like the best thing a human ever tasted.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

TiVoJedi said:


> Is it not possible to gate back to 'Potato world' from the next stop and get some more? LOL


Seems reasonable, given that they should know the addresses of the places that they've been. I assume someone is keeping track. 


> Seriously, I think Rush will be back flying that alien ship like a badass out of hell.


Which brings up the interesting point: we all (well, many of us) think that Rush will fix or figure out the alien ship, then fly it after Destiny. Given a working gate on the planet, what's to stop him from gating around to other gates and perhaps landing on a planet where Destiny happens to show up? Admittedly the odds are long that they would be in the same place at the same time..., but perhaps he will find a gate map, or perhaps the alien ship has one even if it's not flyable.

As per the point above, perhaps Young will have a change of heart and send someone to fetch Rush via the next gate that they encounter.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I think the fact that they were able to dial into the ship traveling at FTL speeds has to do with a) why there were such huge power requirements to establish the connection, and b) why there seemed to be such a huge momentum shift as they traveled through the gate. If you recall, they walked through the gate from the Milky Way, but were flung across the room when they arrived on Destiny - there was an explosion when Young came through which added even more oomph to his arrival, which resulted in his injuries.

Also, Rush did say in the first episode (when they got their bearings) that the ship was traveling faster than light, but not hyperdrive fast.

This leads me to believe that the power requirements were so large because it had to first establish a wormhole to a gate hundreds or thousands of galaxies away (which accounts for an initial energy need but not a continuing one) and also continue to _move_ the other end of the wormhole to maintain the connection (requiring a lot of energy for the duration of the connection). I think the latter is what led to the planet's instability and eventual destruction.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There are also the aliens who were on Destiny when our gang arrived, and left shortly thereafter. One assumes that they will be playing a role in the future, and it's not unreasonable that they will come across Rush on the desert planet...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There are also the aliens who were on Destiny when our gang arrived, and left shortly thereafter. One assumes that they will be playing a role in the future, and it's not unreasonable that they will come across Rush on the desert planet...


that's what I'm thinking as well...he activates some sort of beacon and they come to him...


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Something still isn't clear to me about the distances we're dealing with here. Both the SG1 and SGA gate systems spanned entire galaxies. One could gate clear to the other side with one wormhole. 

But what are we seeing with Destiny? Is each stop a new, distinct galaxy? It's own unique & closed gate system? Can a gate from Stop A dial to a gate from Stop B?

I was never big on Atlantis... can anyone remember how long the trip to Pegasus took by hyperspeed? Assuming Destiny is going slower, doesn't seem to be travelling long enough to be jumping between entire galaxies at each stop.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I have always thought that Young was not a good leader. But what he did clinches it. Stupid, cowardly, you name it. He had proof of what Rush did, and instead decides to maroon the guy who could be their best bet of getting back, just cause his feelings are hurt by what Rush did? And then comes back and lies about it?

If I were Eli, I'd be sleeping with one eye open from now on. Who knows what else Young would do to cover this up.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't think gates spanned entire galaxies. Rather, you'd have to make a few hops to get that far.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

moot said:


> I was never big on Atlantis... can anyone remember how long the trip to Pegasus took by hyperspeed? Assuming Destiny is going slower, doesn't seem to be travelling long enough to be jumping between entire galaxies at each stop.


IIRC the trip to Earth to Atlantis took about a month, +/- a week. This was assuming no ZPM, but travelling at hyperspace speeds.
I think it took a couple days if using the ZPM.
(which means hyperspeed has a VERY wide range, or esle ZPM speed is ludicrous speed  )

If FTL is much slower than hyperspeed, and if it's only a day or so between jumps (I doubt it's been several weeks...they just cannot possibly have enough food, unless they are stopping at planets between episodes...has there been any dialogue on how long it's been that they've been out there?), I see no reason why Rush couldn't dial the gate (assuming he has a DHD or kino, or the crashed ship can dial) and reach another gate somewhere in the system.

My understanding was any milkyway gate could dial any milkyway gate, and any pegasus gate could dial any pegasus gate. And they needed ~30 gates in the "spanse" between the two galaxies to "normal gate" between them (stopping at midpoint station). I assume that was just due to sheer distance (ie there were no planted gates between the two galaxies, I'll assume because there were no planets). Either that, or the seeder ship was lazy.

So Rush could probably gate ahead of Destiny...way ahead of Destiny, if he could dial, and if he knew where to gate to. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the ship is still in the same galaxy that they started out in when they first boarded the ship. If the galaxies are close enough together, I don't see why they couldn't gate from one galaxy to another.

But that's just guessing on my part. Feel free to pick it apart if I missed something. Good for conversation, anyway.

-Mike


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There are also the aliens who were on Destiny when our gang arrived, and left shortly thereafter. One assumes that they will be playing a role in the future, and it's not unreasonable that they will come across Rush on the desert planet...


Like other races encountered by the SG teams, these could have mistaken the Earthlings as ancients returning to the ship, so they evacuated. Or more likely went to get reinforcements. I still think there are aliens on the ship.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

marrone said:


> IIRC the trip to Earth to Atlantis took about a month, +/- a week. This was assuming no ZPM, but travelling at hyperspace speeds.
> I think it took a couple days if using the ZPM.
> (which means hyperspeed has a VERY wide range, or esle ZPM speed is ludicrous speed  )
> 
> ...


I believe you have hit on a major flaw with this series. Why would they seed other galaxies with gates without some mechanism to gate between them? Pegasus and the Milky way must be relatively close, so lack of gates between them is understandable, but for a vessel whose sole purpose is supposedly to seed other galaxies you'd think that travel between them would be possible.

Anyone else think that 1 ZPM powered gate per galaxy exists for inter-universal travel. Yeah, me neither. If it did, that could be a path home, but it would take a while.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

just as an aside, ZPM's will probably not enter into it on this show since ZPM is probably tech that hadn't yet been discovered/developed by the Destiny-era ancients.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

busyba said:


> just as an aside, ZPM's will probably not enter into it on this show since ZPM is probably tech that hadn't yet been discovered/developed by the Destiny-era ancients.


While I agree it shouldn't, that doesn't mean it won't. The ZPM in the SGU show could be the size of a filing cabinet, but still exist.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> While I agree it shouldn't, that doesn't mean it won't. The ZPM in the SGU show could be the size of a filing cabinet, but still exist.


Hmmmm, yeah... that's a thought.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

marrone said:


> My understanding was any milkyway gate could dial any milkyway gate, and any pegasus gate could dial any pegasus gate. And they needed ~30 gates in the "spanse" between the two galaxies to "normal gate" between them (stopping at midpoint station). I assume that was just due to sheer distance (ie there were no planted gates between the two galaxies, I'll assume because there were no planets). Either that, or the seeder ship was lazy.


Yes, 34 gates: http://stargate.wikia.com/wiki/McKay-Carter_Intergalactic_Gate_Bridge


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I don't think gates spanned entire galaxies. Rather, you'd have to make a few hops to get that far.


In the original Stargate movie, the lady in charge told Jackson when they dialed Abedos that it was on the other side of the known universe. That is certainly galaxies away. Of course, that doesn't jive with them having to have more power than normal to dial the Pegasus galaxy.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> In the original Stargate movie, the lady in charge told Jackson when they dialed Abedos that it was on the other side of the known universe. That is certainly galaxies away. Of course, that doesn't jive with them having to have more power than normal to dial the Pegasus galaxy.


Right, the show changed in several ways from the movies.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> BTW, I predict that the idiot in the chair will wake up with enough Ancient knowledge to replace Rush's expertise (how convenient!).


I already called that earlier in the thread, with my comment about them making another Rodney with the chair.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> I believe you have hit on a major flaw with this series. Why would they seed other galaxies with gates without some mechanism to gate between them? Pegasus and the Milky way must be relatively close, so lack of gates between them is understandable, but for a vessel whose sole purpose is supposedly to seed other galaxies you'd think that travel between them would be possible.
> 
> Anyone else think that 1 ZPM powered gate per galaxy exists for inter-universal travel. Yeah, me neither. If it did, that could be a path home, but it would take a while.


Interesting, hadn't thought of that before. We've seen an Earth gate dial to at least two different galaxies via the 8th chevron "area code" - Pegasus, and the Asgard galaxy (their homeworld was in a different galaxy, right? O'Neil went there once when he had Ancient-Brain-Syndrome).

But if they can dial external galaxies, why bother with Destiny? The seeder ship could have just made an inter-galaxy gate per galaxy as it was creating the other regular gate system, and sent back some message for the Ancients to update their phonebook with the new area code. Why go to the hassle of dialing aboard Destiny?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

moot said:


> Interesting, hadn't thought of that before. We've seen an Earth gate dial to at least two different galaxies via the 8th chevron "area code" - Pegasus, and the Asgard galaxy (their homeworld was in a different galaxy, right? O'Neil went there once when he had Ancient-Brain-Syndrome).
> 
> But if they can dial external galaxies, why bother with Destiny? The seeder ship could have just made an inter-galaxy gate per galaxy as it was creating the other regular gate system, and sent back some message for the Ancients to update their phonebook with the new area code. Why go to the hassle of dialing aboard Destiny?


Theoretically they just need enough power for an existing gate (not destiny's) to dial earth. I say take that shuttle and grab one next time they are close and bring it aboard.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Theoretically they just need enough power for an existing gate (not destiny's) to dial earth. I say take that shuttle and grab one next time they are close and bring it aboard.


Them and what winch?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rush doesn't have a DHD or a little dialing pad.

Unless the ship is somehow able to dial the gate, he's pretty much screwed.

By the way, I just noticed in my guide information that this was the season finale. What gives? Every episode guide I've seen shows 20 episodes in Season 1.

Also, regarding future episodes:



Spoiler



tv.com has info on some future episodes, which seem to indicate that the Lucian Alliance is the "big baddie" and there is not mention of any aliens. Why they would care about the Destiny is beyond me (and I'm holding out hope that the synopses are just wrong).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

classicX said:


> Rush doesn't have a DHD or a little dialing pad.
> 
> Unless the ship is somehow able to dial the gate, he's pretty much screwed.
> 
> By the way, I just noticed in my guide information that this was the season finale. What gives? Every episode guide I've seen shows 20 episodes in Season 1.


mid-season finale, I hate SyFy for doing that and splitting seasons into 2 blocks of 10.

Diane


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> mid-season finale, I hate SyFy for doing that and splitting seasons into 2 blocks of 10.


But at least they take the break into account when structuring the story (almost treating it as a season finale). And we still get the same number of episodes, with minimal breaks (i.e., mostly ten straight, ten straight).

I just wish they still did it the way they originally did, when the first ten would air in summer (when the networks were in reruns), and the second ten right after New Year (so that many of them would air before the networks got rolling again over the holidays). I'm in favor of anything that spreads the TV-viewing season throughout the year and thus reduces the number of shows that have to be watched (cough) at any given time. (Nothing more to say, but wanted to get in one last set of parentheses!)


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Sky One in the UK will continue to air the next episodes. Space, 1x11 is going to be broadcast on December 15th, 1x12, 1x13 & 1x14 every week after that... 

I expect to find them on the net pretty soon though


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

AeneaGames said:


> Sky One in the UK will continue to air the next episodes. Space, 1x11 is going to be broadcast on December 15th, 1x12, 1x13 & 1x14 every week after that...
> 
> I expect to find them on the net pretty soon though


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> Sky One in the UK will continue to air the next episodes. Space, 1x11 is going to be broadcast on December 15th, 1x12, 1x13 & 1x14 every week after that...
> 
> I expect to find them on the net pretty soon though


It's great for the Brits that they get to continue to see SGU, but it feels like it could signal the beginning of the end of the series, as an amount of US viewers will watch it over the internet, and not continue with it when Syfy reconvenes, leaving the largest single viewing market for the show apparently loosing viewers, to which Syfy will respond with it's non-renewal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sherminator said:


> It's great for the Brits that they get to continue to see SGU, but it feels like it could signal the beginning of the end of the series, as an amount of US viewers will watch it over the internet, and not continue with it when Syfy reconvenes, leaving the largest single viewing market for the show apparently loosing viewers, to which Syfy will respond with it's non-renewal.


This has been going on for years...most SyFy shows that have long breaks in the US go straight through in the UK.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Sherminator said:


> It's great for the Brits that they get to continue to see SGU, but it feels like it could signal the beginning of the end of the series, as an amount of US viewers will watch it over the internet, and not continue with it when Syfy reconvenes, leaving the largest single viewing market for the show apparently loosing viewers, to which Syfy will respond with it's non-renewal.


I suspect I'm not in the minority when I say that regardless of the newer episodes being aired in the UK, I won't be actively seeking them out for download. If it were a matter of the remaining episodes _never_ being aired in the US, I might feel otherwise (but even then, I'd likely just wait for the DVD to pass through my Netflix queue).

But quite frankly, I'd rather wait. If the choice is between seeking out high quality torrents on a weekly basis, then waiting forever to download, then doing whatever video conversion is necessary to get the files to my tivo... or just waiting a few months and letting my TiVo do all the work for me, then I'll choose to wait. Never underestimate the laziness of the American.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Back on topic (sort of), is the Asgaard galaxy closer to the Milky Way than Pegasus? Did they need a ZPM to dial it? (I'm not sure if I hit that part of the SG1 series yet...I think I'm in season 5 or 6, I only watch the DVDs when I'm on airplanes...gives me something to do).

What would the crew do with a 2nd gate? Just use the power of it and hope the doubling of power would be enough to dial home?

-Mike


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

marrone said:


> Back on topic (sort of), is the Asgaard galaxy closer to the Milky Way than Pegasus? Did they need a ZPM to dial it? (I'm not sure if I hit that part of the SG1 series yet...I think I'm in season 5 or 6, I only watch the DVDs when I'm on airplanes...gives me something to do).
> -Mike


Kind of. Jack built an advanced power source and hooked it up to the SGC power grid in order to dial the gate to their galaxy.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

jeetkunedo said:


> Kind of. Jack built an advanced power source and hooked it up to the SGC power grid in order to dial the gate to their galaxy.


He used the power module from a staff weapon to do it. I'd think one of the naquida(sp?) generators would be able to supply the needed power as well. This particular instance might be inconsistent with the rest of the series.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> He used the power module from a staff weapon to do it. I'd think one of the naquida(sp?) generators would be able to supply the needed power as well. This particular instance might be inconsistent with the rest of the series.


Kind of.  That was one piece of it, but the power generator was apparently so advanced that even Sam couldn't figure it out, so I'm thinking it was either similar to a ZPM or at least generated close to that level of power (at least temporarily).


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

jeetkunedo said:


> Kind of.  That was one piece of it, but the power generator was apparently so advanced that even Sam couldn't figure it out, so I'm thinking it was either similar to a ZPM or at least generated close to that level of power (at least temporarily).


Considering that the Asgard gave us all their technological knowledge you'd think we would know how to build that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Considering that the Asgard gave us all their technological knowledge you'd think we would know how to build that.


The tech was Ancient, not Asgard, so it's possible that the Asgard hadn't reached that level of tech.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

busyba said:


> The tech was Ancient, not Asgard, so it's possible that the Asgard hadn't reached that level of tech.


They knew how to de-ancient Jack though.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> They knew how to de-ancient Jack though.


Well sure, but maybe their advancements in brain surgery came to them more quickly than in power generation.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

busyba said:


> The tech was Ancient, not Asgard, so it's possible that the Asgard hadn't reached that level of tech.


They may not have the same kind of tech, but they certainly had no problem sending O'Neil back to Earth after he went to their planet. So they must have some kind of equivalent super-battery type thing.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Considering that the Asgard gave us all their technological knowledge you'd think we would know how to build that.


Didn't the ship with all the Asgard knowledge on it get destroyed before "we" could copy it?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

moot said:


> But quite frankly, I'd rather wait. If the choice is between seeking out high quality torrents on a weekly basis, then waiting forever to download, then doing whatever video conversion is necessary to get the files to my tivo... or just waiting a few months and letting my TiVo do all the work for me, then I'll choose to wait. Never underestimate the laziness of the American.


Hmm, well, I live in the Netherlands, I get all my shows from the net, and no, not from a torrent but from usenet. I downloaded 720p quality episodes in about 5 minutes, they are usually already there 1 or 2 hours after the original broadcast. I do this with US, Canadian, Australian & British shows, works marvelous


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

AeneaGames said:


> ...I downloaded 720p quality episodes in about 5 minutes...


I would *love* your internet connection.  I'm in the States and can burst up to the 8Mb I pay for, but can't sustain anywhere near that for extended downloads.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

moot said:


> I would *love* your internet connection.  I'm in the States and can burst up to the 8Mb I pay for, but can't sustain anywhere near that for extended downloads.


Hehe, sorry, it's still only a 50 Mb down and 5Mb up connection though  It will be going up within a month or two to 80Mb down and later in 2010 to 120Mb down and 10Mb up... No more need to host your sites someplace else with the last one


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

AeneaGames said:


> Hmm, well, I live in the Netherlands, I get all my shows from the net, and no, not from a torrent but from usenet. I downloaded 720p quality episodes in about 5 minutes, they are usually already there 1 or 2 hours after the original broadcast. I do this with US, Canadian, Australian & British shows, works marvelous


torrent vs usenet, just different delivery methods of the same product, and unfortunately you're not usually downloading product that have been authorized by the rights holders. I'm not passing judgment, but it's an important distinction.

Diane


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

dianebrat said:


> torrent vs usenet, just different delivery methods of the same product, and unfortunately you're not usually downloading product that have been authorized by the rights holders. I'm not passing judgment, but it's an important distinction.
> 
> Diane


Torrent vs usenet vs cable, just different delivery methods of the same product... 
Technically you are right, it might be 'illegal'. With tv shows I do not see a huge problem with it though, they broadcast it, for free, so why could someone not download it as well? It's not that they are missing income, they are not selling the shows. And yeah, they probably would have more problems with me not being in the USA, but then again, in a few months time it will be broadcast in the Netherlands as well with their blessing, again, for free... Then there might be the ads, they have been removed, but how many people with a tivo do actually watch ads...

With downloading movies, music, software, which you can only otherwise get when paying for it, the illegality is very clear... Not so with tv shows, but, that is just my opinion!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

AeneaGames said:


> Torrent vs usenet vs cable, just different delivery methods of the same product...
> Technically you are right, it might be 'illegal'. With tv shows I do not see a huge problem with it though, they broadcast it, for free, so why could someone not download it as well?


They broadcast it with commercials. It's not "free", the ads pay for it.

This was a great episode. I like that they are keeping things fairly "gray" here instead of black and white. Young IS not a great leader, and Rush IS a selfish bastard, but both are assets in their own ways to the group.

Young obviously reacted emotionally, but still couldn't bring himself to kill Rush. Obviously, he felt as if he just left Rush on his own, it wasn't the same as killing him (which it of course isn't, though he couldn't know that ). Likewise, Rush finally couldn't keep up the veneer of civility, with his "We'll never be done" comment, which was stupid tactically but he just couldn't help himself...

I wonder what role the chair will play. I'm glad they had done at least a minimal introduction of the "chair guy" character before, so his role didn't come completely out of left field. I think the SG guys are some of the few that I trust in writing sci-fi TV today... even if they don't have everything planned out, they seem to pay attention to details when they write.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

They do run the risk of turning viewers away if no characters are likeable, however.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> They do run the risk of turning viewers away if no characters are likeable, however.


Lieutenant Scott.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Lieutenant Scott.


Lieutenant James FTW!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Stormspace wins that debate!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Stormspace wins that debate!


That makes one! Yayy!


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

morac said:


> Didn't the ship with all the Asgard knowledge on it get destroyed before "we" could copy it?


If you're thinking of that ship from the last SG-1 Episode "Unending", it blew up, I believe, though they have been making more ships with Asgard weapons, so I'd assume they'd have SOME of the technology.

I remember wondering about that myself as the episode ended. So they might have made it intentionally unclear, though I'm not sure what purpose that would serve.

-Mike


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> They do run the risk of turning viewers away if no characters are likeable, however.


Lt. Hooters seems pretty popular around here 

-Mike


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

marrone said:


> If you're thinking of that ship from the last SG-1 Episode "Unending", it blew up, I believe, though they have been making more ships with Asgard weapons, so I'd assume they'd have SOME of the technology.
> 
> I remember wondering about that myself as the episode ended. So they might have made it intentionally unclear, though I'm not sure what purpose that would serve.
> 
> -Mike





Spoiler



It has been a while but I was thinking that in the "final" resolution to the problem the ship actually avoided the beam. Geez, now I'm going to have to go back and re-watch that episode.


- K


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

marrone said:


> If you're thinking of that ship from the last SG-1 Episode "Unending", it blew up, I believe, though they have been making more ships with Asgard weapons, so I'd assume they'd have SOME of the technology.
> 
> I remember wondering about that myself as the episode ended. So they might have made it intentionally unclear, though I'm not sure what purpose that would serve.
> 
> -Mike


That ending was so unmemorable, I can't remember what happened. It was extremely unsatisfying. Still, it was WAY better than the Enterprise ending, which should go down in history as one of the worst in history.

This series DOES seem lacking in likeable characters. Eli is about my favorite, and that isn't saying much. At least he isn't arrogant, selfish or a whiner.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> Sky One in the UK will continue to air the next episodes. Space, 1x11 is going to be broadcast on December 15th, 1x12, 1x13 & 1x14 every week after that...
> 
> I expect to find them on the net pretty soon though


I can't seem to find 1x11 on the internet, normaly they are up right away.

Where did you find the schedule listing?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Sky One's TV Listings page doesn't show SG:U being aired next week 

And the BBC's TV Magazine's website Radiotimes.co.uk, doesn't show that it aired Tuesday either.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Well I guess they aren't showing it afterall eh?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Sherminator said:


> Sky One's TV Listings page doesn't show SG:U being aired next week
> 
> And the BBC's TV Magazine's website Radiotimes.co.uk, doesn't show that it aired Tuesday either.


Yeah, sadly I noticed that too  I found it at tvrage.com and it's not correct


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> this is my theory...let's say that we have a ship right now that can get to Andromeda in 1 million years...we build it, and we send it off...
> 
> 500,000 years from now, we now have ships that can get to Andromeda in 2 months...would we even remember the ship that is still halfway there? heck no...we would go there in 2 months and build colonies and populate the galaxy with gates (or whatever)...heck, by the time the first ship gets there, we may have left Andromeda (or ascended) and nothing remains (except for gates and other ruins)...
> 
> this is what I think is happening to Destiny...it's getting to places that have been populated and abandoned a long time ago by the children of people that reached it long after Destiny was launched by their fathers...


This reminds me of an old 40s short story by A.E. Van Vogt called "Far Centaurus" where colonists spend hundreds of years in hibernation/stasis to travel to Centaurus... by the time they get there, they have to go through customs because over the years, other humans overtook them, colonized, and even forgot about the original mission. Good stuff... I love good sci-fi and Universe continues to be promising.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> ...Universe continues to be *promising*.


I bolded the important word to me. It's _promising_, but if it doesn't start delivering and that promise is never realized, then I'm bailing.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Sherminator said:


> Sky One's TV Listings page doesn't show SG:U being aired next week
> 
> And the BBC's TV Magazine's website Radiotimes.co.uk, doesn't show that it aired Tuesday either.


Now we know these British broadcasters are reading TiVoCommunity and intentionally are not airing them. Everyone must wait with the United States now to see more Stargate Universe!


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I bolded the important word to me. It's _promising_, but if it doesn't start delivering and that promise is never realized, then I'm bailing.


Yeah, I thought promising was the right word to use... It's at least gotten me interested in their situation, possible outcomes, and I haven't canceled the SP yet.  As far as I can tell, there are 10 more episodes coming starting in April? Warning: Crazy spoilers in the Wikipedia article on the list of episodes... looks _promising._


----------

